# boer goats pregnant?



## moday (Oct 10, 2007)

We are trying to determine if our two boer does are pregnant. I have not posted the pooch photos, but they do do look bigger. Would a 3 month old doe look pregnant by being larger across the back side or would the kids be too small at this point to be showing? Maybe it's the winter fur in Michigan and the hay they eat during the winter. When would they start to kick?

thanks, moday


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Moday I never know if my Boer tanks are preggo or not (I do mark on the calender when I see evidence of coverage) but all in all they are so wide & deep & with winter fur they hide their pregginess very well!
In fact some didnt show much at all until about a month ago & we only have a few more weeks.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

LOL.... at first I thought you were saying you bred your 3 month old doe! :ROFL: 
Pooch photos are the easiest way to tell pregnancy (besides having it confirmed through a blood test) You can't always look at a does belly to judge if she is prego... sometimes.... they are just well fed! :slapfloor: 

If she is 3 months prego then you should start seeing a bag forming in about 2 weeks.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

If she is 3 months prego then you should start seeing a bag forming in about 2 weeks. [/quote]
That's how I read it :wink:

Some of my gals dont bag up till shortly before kidding....some a month ahead. When that udder gets full & SHINEY thats when I know they will pop VERY shortly, as in 24 hrs max.
One I havent been able to catch, I never see the amber goo she's up eating at the hay rack one minute & down to business the next.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

That is what happened with Ruby the other night. She never had any discharge and then she was down and pushing out a baby. I am kinda worried about my faith she is due in 25 days and hasnt really started an udder and this is her second freshening. I promise you will know when the udder is full. You will not believe how full it can get until it happens. Good luck and have fun with the babies.


----------



## pennylullabelle (Nov 22, 2009)

A blood test is pretty cheap and easy if you really want to know for sure :thumb: 

I am doing draws on my does on Sat. I almost don't need too on two of them though. They are 3 months preggo and starting to develop bags. 

Oh, and I read it as a 3 month old doeling too. I was like...wait...what...that can't be right!? :crazy: :laugh:


----------



## moday (Oct 10, 2007)

My bad. My choice of words was not real good. I meant a doe that is 3 months pregnant. Sorry to scare everyone! They were bred at 1.5 and 2.5 yrs old. We tried the 2.5yr old doe last yr and she didn't take. My kids (human kind) are telling everyone their goats are preggo and I'm not sure if they are. They (human kids) are a bit young for the birds and bees discussion. It will be the stork's fault again if no kids (4-legged version). Thanks


----------

